

The Impossible Sailing Machine - tokenadult
http://www.skepticblog.org/2012/10/18/the-impossible-sailing-machine/

======
001sky
This is very cool, and a good answer to a brainteaser interview quesion! But
sailing? Not in the true sense. A sail is generally understood a fixed wing or
other variant of airfoil (cloth sail, etc). This craft uses a variable pitch
geared rotor assembly (as its wind-powered-propulsion system), and will only
work with a wheeled vehicle form factor (from the looks of it).

